# What a shame!



## Encolpius

Jó reggelt, úgy tanultam, hogy az angol shame szó, ha megszámlálhatatlan, akkor szégyent jelent, ha viszont megszámlálható, akkor kárt. A what a shame kifejezés jelentését mindig úgy értelmeztem, hogy milyen kár! Az Akadémia Kiadó Angol-Magyar androidos szótárában ez áll: What a shame! Micsoda szégyen! Milyen kár! Egyetértetek a szótárral? Lehet a milyen kár szinonimája a milyen szégyen? Szerintem nem. Köszi! Enc.


----------



## Zsanna

Én csak egy szótárban néztem meg (Cambridge International), de nem láttam megszámlálható formát benne és a "kár"-ként fordítása meglepett első olvasásra, de igazad van (meg a szótárnak is), a _what a shame_ fordítható _milyen kár-_nak, de nem amiatt, hogy ez lenne a jelentése, hanem azért, mert a fordítás ezt kívánhatja meg. 

A tényleges jelentés ugyanis - amennyire tudom és látom a szótárban - sosem "kár", hanem szégyen v. kellemetlen érzés, bűntudat (saját v.más hibája miatt).


----------



## Encolpius

Azt hiszem, megint nem értjük egymást. 
Nekem ez a kedvenc szótáram, itt egyértelmű. 
Engem nem lepett meg a kár, hanem a szégyen! What a shame! Szerintem nem lehet Micsoda szégyen.


----------



## Zsanna

Ilyen formátumot még nem láttam, de nem rossz!
Az "a shame" alakra gondolok, hogy elkülönítve tárgyalják. De igazuk van, mert létezik ez az alak is. Azonban ez nem megszámlálható főnevet jelöl (akkor countable-t írtak volna utána a zárójelbe - logikusan), hiszen nem létezik többes száma (*shames), csak ez az alak. (Ne kérdezd, hogy egy uncountable elé itt hogy jöhet a határozatlan névelő, mert csak azt tudom rá mondani, hogy "csak!" - nem "szabályos", de valamiért mégis létezik - ha más nem: szokás/használat alapján.)

A "kár" szerintem nem jelentése a shame-nek az általad jelölt szótár szerint sem, a "szégyen" annál inkább. Ez a jelentése, bár korántsem teljesen. (Amiben benne van a "guilt", azzal nekünk bajunk lehet a fordításnál, mert az angolok állandóan "guilty"-nek érzik magukat, amikor nekünk ilyesmi eszünkbe sem jutna, tehát elég nagy a kulturális különbség már eleve ebben a tekintetben, emiatt sokszor nem tudunk vele mit kezdeni, mert "magyar érzelmek" nem felelnek meg neki egyáltalán.)

De ezen a példán is látszik, hogy a fordítás nem egyszerűen az egyes szavak jelentésének összege, hanem a_ teljesen mondanivaló_ jelentésének kifejezése *az adott nyelven megszokott formátumban*. Tehát abban mégiscsak egyetértünk, hogy a *fordítás* inkább "Milyen kár!" mint "Micsoda szégyen!".


----------



## Encolpius

Egyetértek, hogy nem írják ki konkrétan, hogy megszámlálható, érdekes lenne tudni, akkor miért van ott határozatlan névelő. 
Viszont fel van tüntetve, hogy a szinonimája az "a pity"...
Vagyis fel lehet kérni a szótár szerzőit, hogy a "micsoda szégyen!" mondatot töröljék ki, mert helytelen....(?)


----------



## Zsanna

Még ha fel is lehetne őket kérni, a baj az, hogy _fordításban_ még esetleg lehet jó. (Kivételesen, mondjuk 100 esetből félszer.)
Nem tudnék példát mondani rá (és a fent idézett szótár példamondatai sem igazán jók rá), de elvileg el lehet képzelni olyan esetet, amikor a sajnálkozás vegyülhet felháborodással vagy erkölcsi ítélkezéssel. 

De abban egyetértünk, hogy minimum gyanús a dolog, mert nagyon szó szerinti fordításnak tűnik és nem derül ki belőle, hogy igazából az angol kifejezés tényleg szinonímája a "What a pity!"-nek. Amennyiben azonban elfogadjuk ezt, a "szégyen" teljesen kiesik a képből még az angol megközelítésben is. (Viszont a nyelvtanulóknak legalább van "megbirkóznivalójuk" az ilyen árnyalatokkal!)


----------



## Encolpius

Nekem sem jutott semmilyen példa, szövegkörnyezet, konkrét helyzet az eszembe, de majd esetleg másvalaki tud példát felhozni....


----------



## francisgranada

Engem a határozatlan névelő nem zavar, sőt. Magyarul is el tudom képzelni, pl. "Ez egy (nagy) szégyen". Talán arról van szó, hogy a "What a shame" kb. úgy is értelmezhető, hogy "What a shameful situation", vagyis nem annyira magára _szégyenre _, mint elvont fogalomra, hanem inkább a _helyzetre _vonatkozik.


----------

